# Hand Strikes



## MJS (Apr 29, 2006)

In another thread, there was discussion on the different kicks that are found in Modern Arnis. I thought that we could have a similar discussion on the hand strikes.

Mine include the following:

Lead hand punch (jab) 
Reverse punch (straight) 
Hook punch 
Bolo/uppercut 
Backfist 
Hammerfist 
Palm strike 
Knifehand 
Ridgehand 
Tiger mouth 
Finger thrust 
Elbow strikes


----------



## The Game (May 15, 2006)

ok, I understand most of those.

What's "Tiger Mouth"? I've never heard of that before.


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> ok, I understand most of those.
> 
> What's "Tiger Mouth"? I've never heard of that before.


 
Tiger mouth--AKA Web Hand.  Think of forming the letter "C" with your hand. 

Mike


----------



## Mcura (May 15, 2006)

Is it related to the Tiger Claw palm?  Or as it's called in "Get Tough", the chin-jab?  Palm open, fingers spread and curled in.  Launched like an uppercut to the point of the jaw, with the fingers digging into the eyes and cheekbones?


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> Is it related to the Tiger Claw palm? Or as it's called in "Get Tough", the chin-jab? Palm open, fingers spread and curled in. Launched like an uppercut to the point of the jaw, with the fingers digging into the eyes and cheekbones?


 
The tiger mouth/web hand strike is mainly used to target the throat.  The other strike that you mention usually targets the face/chin area, with the fingers targeting the eyes.  

Mike


----------



## Henderson (May 15, 2006)

Mcura said:
			
		

> Is it related to the Tiger Claw palm? Or as it's called in "Get Tough", the chin-jab? Palm open, fingers spread and curled in. Launched like an uppercut to the point of the jaw, with the fingers digging into the eyes and cheekbones?


 
Shape your hand like you are picking up a very large can.

Now slam the webbed part between the thumb and forefinger into their throat.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

I am not sure if this is part of the traditional movements of Modern Arnis but I would submit the "splashing hand" to your list of strikes.  It manifests itself as an open hand slap (forehand or backhand) to the face or to the groin.  While not devastating, it has a shock value and serves as a distraction when disarming or throwing the opponent.

Rob


----------



## HKphooey (May 15, 2006)

Gunting
Downward Vertical Punch


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Gunting
> Downward Vertical Punch


 
Of course !  Gunting...  Mmmm love the Gunting!  :boing2: 

Rob


----------

